# Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut



## Miracle Man (15. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute das erste Mal im Süßwasser angeln.
Der Zielfisch war Karpfen.
Das Vereinsgewässer ist ein alter Baggersee, der jedoch sehr stark verkrautet ist.
Gleich bei den ersten Würfen hatte ich anschliessend viel Kraut am Haken.
Köder war ein Boilie (Ananas).

Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich nichts gefangen habe.
Mein Bedenken ist nun, dass der Boilie im Kraut verschwindet und der Fisch ihn so nicht findet.
Etwas angefüttert habe ich auch mit Boilies.

Was meint ihr?
Was kann man verbessern?


----------



## NickAdams (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Ein Rechen, dünners Seil dran und rauswerfen. Kraut entfernen, so dass eine freie Stelle entsteht. Dort angeln.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Miracle Man (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Ne, soviel Arbeit will ich mir dann doch nicht machen. 

Aber was ist mit den Boilies?
Finden die Fische die? #c


----------



## Micha383 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Bin zwar kein Karpfennarr aber da gibts doch die Popup Boilies.

Denke mal das dann ans Vorfach noch nen Klemmblei dran machen kannst und somit die höhe regulieren kannst, sprich knapp übern kraut anbieten kannst.

Aber nur mal so von einem nicht wirklich karpfenangler. Ich würde es zumindest es mal so versuchen.


----------



## Miracle Man (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Und die schwimmen oder haben Auftrieb?

Btw: Wie machst Du das mit dem Fischcounter?


----------



## Micha383 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Also meines wissens nach haben die Popups nen eigenen auftrieb.
Aber genaueres kann ich jetzt nicht dazu sagen.

Habe mich einfach auf der Seite da angemeldet und dort gibts dann die möglichkeit das einzutragen und dort gibts auch fertige links für die forensignatur


edit
eine Grundmontagenart mit Popup Boilie


----------



## Miracle Man (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Ja, genau. Die meine ich auch.

Btw:
Habe mich da jetzt auch angemeldet.
Welchen Link hast Du denn genommen für das Forum?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

"Viel Kraut" ist immer relativ....

Wenn du mit "Viel Kraut" so etwas meinst






kommst du mit PopUps und Boilies nicht weit - dann mußt du andere Mittel aufbieten. 
Und bei Kraut dieser Ausbreitung ist das angeln eigentlich fast unmöglich.

Anders sieht es mit "viel Kraut" im Sinne von viel Bodenbewuchs aus. Dann helfen Partikel ganz beträchtlich. Die müssen breitflächig verteilt werden und die Fische erledigen den Rest...
Allerdings kommst du mit 1-2kg/Tag nicht weit, da sind die Kilozahlen schnell zweistellig.
Mit Boilies ist eine solche Aktion absolut witzlos, weil zu teuer und zu uneffektiv.
Partikel und ein paar Murmeln "on Top" - das geht.

Desweiteren sollte der Haken geschützt sein, d.h. du solltest die komplette Montage durch PVA schützen.


----------



## Miracle Man (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Ne, soviel Kraut haben wir nicht. 
Nur Bodenbewuchs.

Kannst Du deine Ausführungen bitte mal genauer beschreiben?
Da sind Fachbegriffe bei, womit ich leider nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

PVA ist wasserlösliches Material, gibt es als Schnur, Netz oder Säckchen, google hilft da ungemein...

In so ein "Säckchen" die komplette Montage incl. ein paar Murmeln einpacken, zubinden mit PVA-Schnur und raus damit...
Oder einen "Stick" herstellen, das Vorfach durchziehen und auf den Haken ein PVA-Flip.
Allerdings sollte deine Rute dafür geignet sein, sonst ist dein "Paket" zwar im Wasser, du hast aber die Trümmer deiner Rute am Ufer liegen.

Es reicht aber auch nur der PVA-Flip am Haken.
Die Flips sind aber auch oft als Verpackungsmaterial in Kartons zu finden und sind dann aus Maisstärke... klappt auch perfekt. Und vorher mal zu Hause testen, ob die sich wirklich auflösen... Es gibt auch immer noch Flips aus PVC.

Um den Bodenbewuchs im Zaum zu halten, würde ich einen Partikel-Mix füttern, der zu 60-70% aus sehr kleinen Körnern (Hanf und Getreide) bestehen sollte. 
Karpfen fressen sehr gerne Hanf und wenn du das Getreide im Hanfwasser kochst, kannst du die Fische an der Nase herumführen und es wird entspannter für die Geldbörse.
Die anderen 30-40% kannst du mit Hartmais, Tigers, Erbsen usw ausfüllen.
Alle Partikel kochen, gären lassen und dann mit einer Futterschaufel breitflächig verteilen.
Die Fische suchen nach den kleinen Partikeln und wühlen den Grund um... folglich kein Kraut mehr.

Ist das gleiche Prinzip wie "umgraben" im Garten.

Desweiteren solltest du mit Safety Rigs und Bleifreien Gewichten ("Steinbleie", kann man selbst machen) fischen. Du wirst im Kraut sehr viel Hänger bekommen und da ist es sinnvoll, wenn beim Drill das Gewicht verloren geht. Aber es ist nicht so toll, wenn du bald einen Berg aus Grundbleien an deinem Angelplatz liegen hast

Aber Achtung, je nach Fischbestand und Pflanzenaufkommen werden da schnell mal 10-20 kg Partikel / Tag fällig.
Ich spreche da auch leidlicher Erfahrung in einem sehr ruhigen Flußabschnitt der Mosel. Und der Platz war täglich leergefegt! Ohne die Wellen vom Schiffsverkehr...

Die anderen Schlagworte (Partikel kochen usw) findest du über die Boardsuche. Da kannst du auch im jeweils passenden Trööt die richtige Frage zum Thema stellen.


----------



## Miracle Man (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Hmmm....
Das erscheint mir aber dann doch sehr aufwendig zu sein. |kopfkrat

Naja, mal sehen.
Werde nächste Woche mal wieder hinfahren und schauen was geht.
Sonst wechsle ich mal den Ort.
Habe ja auch noch Seen, wo es nicht so stark verkrautet ist.
Obwohl stark scheinbar auch relativ ist.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Am besten ist es, wenn du mit Partikeln fütterst, dann ein bis zwei Tage wartest und dann den Platz mal mit der Brille und Schnorchel mal inspizierst (sofern erlaubt).

Du mußt dann halt beim werfen "nur" noch deinen Futterplatz treffen...


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Moin Moin Krautangler..LooL

Bei aller Sorge um Köder und Montage .......... Hast du dir schonmal Gedanken gemacht wie du den Fisch aus dem Kraut herausbekommen willst??Die Geahr ist doch groß das sich der Fisch nach Biß und Flucht im Kraut festsetzt. Was tust du dann??

Wäre nicht eine andere Angelstelle für dich erfolgreicher und für den Fisch sicherer?


----------



## zanderandi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Durch die vermutlichen Großfische aufgrund des alten Sees plus viel Kraut setze ich erstmal starkes Gerät vorraus.

Dann solltest Du , wenn erlaubt, mit dem Boot erkunden und die Köder rausfahren dann über Krautlücken "abklinken" sowie etwas anfütten. Bitte nicht Säckeweise! Ein halbes Kilo reicht allemal wenn Du an den Fressrouten fischst, die ja meist an der "Krautfreiheit" auszumachen sind.

Wenn Du nur mäßigen Bodenbewuchs hast und nicht mit dem Boot drauf darfst dann wirf einfach aus. Dann machst die Schnur straff ohne dabei das Blei zu bewegen sonst ziehst die Montage durch das Kraut. Somit liegt sie relativ frei und kann trotzdem gefunden werden.

Mfg


----------



## Miracle Man (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Oh je, da habe ich ja etwas angerichtet.

Also das Kraut ist sehr dünn und sieht nach Wasserpest aus.
Das Kraut in der Ostsee ist da schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer.

Meine Sorgen sind halt nur, dass ich den Boilie darin versenke und der Karpfen diesen nicht findet.


----------



## Carras (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Gibt sogar Leute die werfen Ihre Montage direkt aufs "Kraut".

Die Montage ist da ebenfalls im PVA Säckchen drin. Das Blei ist dabei eher leichter gewählt, so zw. 40 und 50 Gramm. Einige kleine Pellets (3-5 mm) mit ins Säckchen und schauen daß gut Luft mit im PVA Säckchen ist. PVA Sack dicht versiegeln und dann ab damit aufs Kraut. Der PVA Sack sollte sich dann ganz langsam aufs Kraut "nieder lassen".

Die Fische finden das Futter schon, keine Angst. Wie würden Sie sonst Ihre natürliche Nahrung finden? Die sitzt ja auch zu Genüge direkt im oder am Kraut!

Wichtig ist halt, daß der Haken geschützt ist... aber das hat Asphaltmonster ja schon erklärt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

kann mich meinen vor rednern nur anschliesen.

bissl infos zum see:

 er hat ca 6ha eine tiefe bis zu 3m , mega viel dreikant muscheln, 90% vom see ist dicht  mit kraut.

















das war mein angelplatzt







bei meiner ersten sitzung, fischte ich mit pva bags,darin war stippfuter,baits,pva schaum das ganze wurde mitten ins kraut versenkt.

gefüttert wurde grossflächig tigernüsse/mais


die 2 rute wurde an die kraut kante gesetzt,die meisten bisse bekam ich voll im kraut.

gefischt hab ich eigentlich ganz normal sefty clips.80-100g bleien 20-50m schlagschnurr ab 0,20 (geflecht)


----------



## Miracle Man (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage bei sehr viel Kraut*

Ne, so sieht unser Teich dann nicht aus. :q


----------

